# Nitto Ridge Grappler



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking for a 2cool source for some new tires. Will pay cash. Looking for five 37x12.50x18 to go on my Jeep. If you have a source pm me a cash price installed.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

No longer needed


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just anyone considering these tires I have about 5k miles on them and have to say they are the quietest tire I have ran. For how aggressive the pattern is i really did not believe the reviews but they are true.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Getting a set this week. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Got 10k miles on my f350- Ridge Grapplers I put on a few months when I got my truck. I've only put Nittos on my trucks the last ten years or so and these new Ridge Grapplers are the best of both worlds (Terra and Trail). Great tires.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

got the lift ordered for my 15 tundra and gonna get some nitto trail grapplers,had them on my last 3 tundras.


----------

